# Northern russia route



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

The HHL ELBE is on passage from Shanghai to Blyth with cable reels. Tracked her a few days ago off the North Cape. Appears she has used the arctic route. Seems to becoming another option with the reduction of summer sea ice.


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

Just reading an account of the German raider Komet which took the Northern Sea route round the north of Russia to reach the Pacific in WW2
An amaising feat of seamanship, regardless of which flags were involved


----------

